# Is Porridge good?



## scot (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all,Wee question here. I eat a bowl of porridge every day. Does any one have any opinions on whether or not it is good for the digestion or not?ThanksGavinP.S. I alternate between constipation and diarrhea


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just depends. The fiber may help some and make others worse. Some people don't tolerate starchy foods well and it is as starchy food.There really isn't any food that is universally good or universally bad for people with IBS. It depends on how you react to particular foods.If you have a lot of gas (wind/farting) then you may want to see if you do better on a lower starch diet. For people who alternate sometimes more fiber helps as it tends to prevent constipation and that tends to break the alternating back and forth, but not everyone tolerates fiber. So you just have to see how you do.


----------



## scot (Aug 14, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Just depends. The fiber may help some and make others worse. Some people don't tolerate starchy foods well and it is as starchy food.There really isn't any food that is universally good or universally bad for people with IBS. It depends on how you react to particular foods.If you have a lot of gas (wind/farting) then you may want to see if you do better on a lower starch diet. For people who alternate sometimes more fiber helps as it tends to prevent constipation and that tends to break the alternating back and forth, but not everyone tolerates fiber. So you just have to see how you do.


Thanks , am trying without it for a bit, will see how it goes


----------

